# Questions about African Dwarf Frogs!



## BORGUSX (May 29, 2008)

1.First off,I didn't knew that one of my frogs was shedding its skin,since I thought I saw something to its eye. I took the frog out real quick to remove the debris from its eye when I was doing it,the frog stop for a bit. Since,I know that it was an aquatic frog,but I knew that it will live since it was under 25 minutes out of the tank.

Then,I saw its shedded skin,so I grab it while it is still in the aquarium and remove the shedded skin for it. After that,I did some research and it answer something that I saw which was my frog was nibbling on something,but I didn't know for sure what. Well,I was planning to keep the shedded skin,but since the frog eat its own shedded skin. I brought the skin back to the frog and the frog went at it.

I saw the whole eating process (eating as in shallowing it whole,since these frogs don't have teeth),wow!

2.Why does it shed its skin? Is it like a snake,so it need to shed its skin in order to grow bigger?

3.Why does it eat its skin? Nutritions? 

4.Why does one of the frogs cannot shallow the pellet that I use for frog consumption,but how is it able to live? Does it eat algae or dead plant debris or sinking fish food?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

2) Yes.
3) Yes.
4) Probably the latter suggested. They will not eat pellets though - you need frozen or freeze-dried bloodworms or blackworms, and you need to spot-feed them because their vision is very poor.


----------



## BORGUSX (May 29, 2008)

1.One of them shallow the pellet since the pellets are designed for frog,while the other frog tried to shallow it.

2.What is spot feed and most of the time,I just hand feed them?!


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

ADF won't do very well on pellets. I suggest the same that you get some frozen blood worms and a pipet. Suck up some blood worms in the pipet and squirt them slowly in front of the frog. 

Frogs do shed their skin to grow and eat it because it is nutricious. I have two large caecilians, which are also amphibians. They shed their skin as well, but they don't eat it. Instead alot of the fish do/try. The stuff is nasty, kinda like snot. I often have to get the stuff from the fish, cuz they will drag around a peice twice there size. Then it gets stuck in there mouths. Silly things do it every time.


----------



## BORGUSX (May 29, 2008)

1.I saw a package of bloodworms and how do you get them out?

2.Do you grab some in your hand and thaw them out in water?

3.Can you buy a pipet from Petsmart?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

1) Open the packet...
2) You cannot spotfeed with your hand... so no. This is what the pipette is for. Any grabbing thawed out frozen food would be nasty.
3) Doubt it.


----------



## BORGUSX (May 29, 2008)

What store can I get a pipet from?

So,you feed them the food while it is still frozen in the pipet or being inside the pipet will thaw the food?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Walmart sells them, its a few dollars for a bag with over a dozen.

You take the frozen bloodworms and put them in a cup or small container, add a little tank water and wait for them to dethaw. Then suck them up with the pipet and slowly squirt them right in front of your frogs mouth. The ADF with quickly learn that the pipet means food, but they may be shy the first couple times you use it.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

You can use a Turkey Baster. Get it at a grocery store.

This is how you feed frozen:
-Get a cup, the food, and the baster.
-Fill the cup with warm water and drop the food in so it can thaw.
-Wait like 10 minutes
-Suck up some food with the baster, and dispense in the tank. 
-Repeat.

...


----------



## BORGUSX (May 29, 2008)

I like your avatar,since I brought a T-shirt at a Kayne West Glow In The Dark Tour,your avatar is on the front of my T-shirt and the back of the bear's head is on the back of the shirt!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Look in the infant section at Walmart for medicine droppers. These work great for feeding frozen foods.

I do the same as the others suggested. I use a small dixie cup (bathroom cup) and put some tank water in it and add the frozen cube of bloodworms. Let it thaw for a few minutes. Use the medicine dropper to drop the food in front of the frogs.


----------



## BORGUSX (May 29, 2008)

Do I use a cube in one sitting,it is because I don't know how long should a package of frozen bloodworms would last?


----------

